# robert lafore's turbo C++ ebook needed...URGENTLY!!!



## eragon (Jun 1, 2007)

hi all,
i need the robert lafore's turbo c++ ebook...if anyone knows the link plz tell me....thnx


----------



## Lucky_star (Jun 1, 2007)

Piracy not allowed here. If you want it then buy it.
_Reported_


----------



## eragon (Jun 1, 2007)

Lucky_star said:
			
		

> Piracy not allowed here. If you want it then buy it.
> _Reported_



hey...i tried tht...but the local bookstores here dont hav it in stock...
thts why i need an ebook...plz if nyone cud help...its urgent..


----------



## Lucky_star (Jun 1, 2007)

If you want the ebook edition, you can buy it here


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 1, 2007)

Where do you live ..?  Request your local bookseller to get some copies of the book as new sessions are about to start .. You'll soon get it ..

I am closing this thread now for the obvious reasons.


----------

